# emerge --info и (-)выкинутые флаги

## Keepun

Почему "emerge --info | grep USE" не показывает (-)выкинутые флаги?

Без них инфа не полная.

----------

## TigerJr

 *Keepun wrote:*   

> Почему "emerge --info | grep USE" не показывает (-)выкинутые флаги?
> 
> Без них инфа не полная.

 

Потому что он и не должен их показывать, а тебе зачем?

----------

